# Has ANYONE ever recovered from medication???



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

If all else fails, is there a chance a medicine could cure me. Just somehow do something that bring me back in my body and back to reality...?

I just wanna LIVE my life!


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

yes me


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Psyborg said:


> yes me


Like what if I cant have a normal life with dpdr. I wanna have a relationship and do things like that, can medication do that for me?


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Can you specify what kind of symptoms you have ?


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Zayniii said:


> Like what if I cant have a normal life with dpdr. I wanna have a relationship and do things like that, can medication do that for me?


I dont see the relation of dp and relationships . could you explain what you mean ?


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

Psyborg said:


> I dont see the relation of dp and relationships . could you explain what you mean ?


I mean im always worried that I have depersonalization, I cant live my life or have a boyfriend coz I dont feel real or feel emotions


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

RunToMe said:


> Can you specify what kind of symptoms you have ?


Yeah always question reality, not feeling like myself a lot of the time, nothing feels real and no emotions


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

can you sleep ?

Do you feel stressed or do you have panic attacks ?

Or do you feel more depressed ?


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

RunToMe said:


> can you sleep ?
> 
> Do you feel stressed or do you have panic attacks ?
> 
> Or do you feel more depressed ?


Nah I dont have panic attacks, im not depressed or suicidal or anything. I just dont feel myself like prior to dpdr.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

Give it a reason that you suffer on dpdr ? Has something changed in your life ?

Maybe you make a appointment to a psychiatrist ?


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

RunToMe said:


> Give it a reason that you suffer on dpdr ? Has something changed in your life ?
> 
> Maybe you make a appointment to a psychiatrist ?


I think im obsessed with it


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

from which thoughts you are obsessed ? Please give a few examples.


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

RunToMe said:


> from which thoughts you are obsessed ? Please give a few examples.


Like "is this reality" "am I real" "who am I" "is this how reality is supposed to be" "im not normal"


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

when you dont have anxiety, depressed mood or sleeping problems etc due to your thoughts, its not easy to find a right medicine or that is the best option for you in my opion. the best way is to distract you in doing exercises and tasks over the day so that you are mentally occupied. you cant get your questions answered, when you think about it, this leads only to perpetuating your unreal feelings. you have to say i am real, and this is for sure.


----------



## RunToMe (May 30, 2019)

the best way to implement what i wrote before is to get help by a talk therapy or cogntive behaviour therapy


----------



## Zayniii (May 31, 2020)

RunToMe said:


> when you dont have anxiety, depressed mood or sleeping problems etc due to your thoughts, its not easy to find a right medicine or that is the best option for you in my opion. the best way is to distract you in doing exercises and tasks over the day so that you are mentally occupied. you cant get your questions answered, when you think about it, this leads only to perpetuating your unreal feelings. you have to say i am real, and this is for sure.


Thank you


----------

